# Derwent yakkin' sea runners



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I decided to get the yak out for the first trip of the season.

I hit the Derwent just as the fog was lifting. After the first hour I had managed to drop one fish and miss a couple of taps. But then I got another tap and my nerves had settled enough to just casually let the soft plastic drop back down with a nice long pause. And bang I'm on. It was a relief to get the first one on the board. he was a peky little blighter too with lots of tail dancing on the water. I kept on drifting and missed a few more taps and circled back a few times trying frustatingly to get a nice fat silver bullet that was busting up the whitebait. Then a bit further down I spotted one jump about 50cm out from the rushes. A few paddles and I'm in casting range. It landed perfectly. I let it sink and gave a few slow lifts and just when I thought it must have moved on, bang I'm on. A nice sized sea runner slammed the soft plastic and went ballistic. It headed towards the rushes, with the reel screaming, I started to panic but the sideways pressure kept it out then it went under the yak, then up behid it doing some leaps but finally it came to the side.

I got one more later on.

It was a nice day to be on the water, and I managed some exercise too.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Great report! and a nice result......does the Derwent open to the sea?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice report Vert, what a top days fishin! Ya look like you were a fair way up river, away from the maddening crowd


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Great report! and a nice result......does the Derwent open to the sea?


Yep. The Derwent is the big river which flows from the highlands down through Hobart and into the sea. It's great to have such a good river on our doorsteps here. The lower reaches below the Tasman bridge offer good saltwater eastury fishing for flatties, salmon, snotties, squid etc. The middle reaches between the Tasman bridge and the New Norfolk offers some of the best bream fishing in Australia - the average size is about 35 cm, as well as some top notch sea run trout chasing the whitebait when they spawn. Further up there's a good supply of resident brown trout too.

Poddy I was around New Norfolk. Along with about a dozen tinnies trolling :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great fishing!

So many great options in Tassie... number plates should read:

"TASMANIA - The Kayak State"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWURkdFwAAA7fgAAQYCEKCCCAEQA/75+gIABUUNJpobUeoGmmmmn6oRTxMoAeo0NNB6mhGQMkZc7p87+LC2DUMLptoOaCTrkBxEm9UJV0nZrRoZhZ0nKsTVZ9fQnATPzfECRIaXoYYsi/F3JFOFCQRGR0XA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great result Vert


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

For a Tassie fella that area is probably alright on the eye without being spectacular Vert, but for me sitting in the big smoke ya background on a spring day (and seeing ya sea runners) is good for the soul. Cheers for that!


----------

